# Woven/Tailored Jacket finally finished1



## hilarymercer51 (9 mo ago)

I have finally finished the jacket I have been working on for a few months and am delighted with the result. Not only am I struggling with this new site (apparently I am a new contributor but, in actual fact have been one for years), but posting a picture is beyond my capabilities. My initial intention when purchasing my Kromski harp (from a fellow KP'er). a year ago was to produce fabric for garments rather than scarves or tee towels - although I have produced a few while getting to grips with the loom - but have now learned sufficient to produce an even better garment next time. Inspired by this forum, I now plan to weave using torn strips of fabric - watch this space!
Someday I will learn how to post a picture!


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

hilarymercer51 said:


> I have finally finished the jacket I have been working on for a few months and am delighted with the result. Not only am I struggling with this new site (apparently I am a new contributor but, in actual fact have been one for years), but posting a picture is beyond my capabilities. My initial intention when purchasing my Kromski harp (from a fellow KP'er). a year ago was to produce fabric for garments rather than scarves or tee towels - although I have produced a few while getting to grips with the loom - but have now learned sufficient to produce an even better garment next time. Inspired by this forum, I now plan to weave using torn strips of fabric - watch this space!
> Someday I will learn how to post a picture!


What a shame we can’t see it. Quite an achievement.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Can't wait to see I know it is wonderful, 

Janallyn


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

hilarymercer51 said:


> I have finally finished the jacket I have been working on for a few months and am delighted with the result. Not only am I struggling with this new site (apparently I am a new contributor but, in actual fact have been one for years), but posting a picture is beyond my capabilities. My initial intention when purchasing my Kromski harp (from a fellow KP'er). a year ago was to produce fabric for garments rather than scarves or tee towels - although I have produced a few while getting to grips with the loom - but have now learned sufficient to produce an even better garment next time. Inspired by this forum, I now plan to weave using torn strips of fabric - watch this space!
> Someday I will learn how to post a picture!


I’m sure we would all like to see your jacket. 
To post a picture, below the last reply on your post you will see two rows of symbols…look for the one that is rectangular and contains what looks like little mountains. Click on that and follow the instructions to your photos. Give it a go…. Jen.


----------



## hilarymercer51 (9 mo ago)

When I have the assistance of my son, I will give it a try!
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

hilarymercer51 said:


> I have finally finished the jacket I have been working on for a few months and am delighted with the result. Not only am I struggling with this new site (apparently I am a new contributor but, in actual fact have been one for years), but posting a picture is beyond my capabilities. My initial intention when purchasing my Kromski harp (from a fellow KP'er). a year ago was to produce fabric for garments rather than scarves or tee towels - although I have produced a few while getting to grips with the loom - but have now learned sufficient to produce an even better garment next time. Inspired by this forum, I now plan to weave using torn strips of fabric - watch this space!
> Someday I will learn how to post a picture!


yay! Wish we could see the jacket but maybe you'll figure out how to post that soon

I've been weaving with recycled fabric strips now for a could years and it is very fun. It's hard to beat them tight enough with a rigid heddle loom, though, and one reason I bought a floor loom. But, have fun!


----------



## hilarymercer51 (9 mo ago)

I think it was seeing a post from you some time ago - wasn't it a floor mat made with torn up jeans - that inspired me. I have recently been doing upholstery for a friend and have some fabric remaining, maybe it is too thick to actually tear so I may resort to cutting the strips - can only give it a go! .


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Hope you can post soon!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Excited to see your photo when your son arrives.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

I'd love to see your photo, posting with hope that I'll see something if/when you post it. This is a section I follow but only found this post, accidentally.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

One thing I should have suggested in my earlier reply to your post, is that you may find one of Tom Knisely's videos helpful in learning to weave rag strips (into rugs or whatever). I bought the video download and watched it or parts of it countless times. I think it is well worth it! I also didn't mean to discourage you from weaving with rag strips on you RHL. I did a lot with mine and learned a lot, enjoyed it immensely and even made some smaller mats that are still in use. I even made strips of recycled jeans and wove them into panels and seamed two panels together for making a larger jean rug. My daughter loves it even though it's definitely beginner work (to me now). If you weave rugs, BE SURE to use carpet warp! The regular cotton stuff you might be working with won't hold up! I learned the hard way. You can get that from a variety of resources--YarnBarn, Webs, Eugene Textiles, etc etc. Just Google it.


----------



## hilarymercer51 (9 mo ago)

Thank you everyone for your comments and gardenpoet your advice - all noted.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

I too am struggling with the new format. It is lovely but I am so overwhelmed with all that is going on in my life that to learn even one more new thing seems overwhelming!


----------

